# Copyright SPS-Programme



## Morpheus_2007 (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es irgendwo eine rechtliche Regelung zum Schutz von SPS-Programmen. Mein Problem ist folgendes, ich arbeite in einem Produktionsbetrieb mit vielen verschiedenen Fördertechniken und Anlagen auf SPS-Basis, von verschiedenen Firmen gebaut und in Betrieb genommen.
Jetzt ist aber einer meiner Vorgesetzten auf die Idee gekommen, dass wir die Supportverträge der einzelnen Hersteller kündigen und uns eine Firma ins Haus holen die alle Steuerungen betreut. (Weil es ja zu teuer wird eigene Spezialisten zu beschäftigen! :sb7: :sb6: ) Hierzu wurde ich aufgefordert die entsprechenden Programme den potentiellen Supportfirmen zur Prüfung zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man dies einfach so machen kann/darf!
Meinen direkten Chef habe ich schon darauf angesprochen, der meinte nur AWL, FUP und KOP sind freie Sprachen. Er sieht da keinen Handlungsbedarf.
Meiner Meinung nach hat er im Bezug auf die Sprache Recht, aber was ist mit dem Gedankengut des Programmierers? Das ist doch sicher irgend wo rechtlich geschützt?
:sb7:


----------



## jan820813 (1 Juli 2009)

*S7-Code*

Hallo,
kommt halt darauf an, was Ihr mit den Fremdfirmen für Verträge / Bestellungen gemacht habt.
Normalerweise sind die S7-Code das geistige Eigentum des Entwicklers.
Wenn aber bei der Bestellung der S7-Code ist zur Verfügung zustellen und wurde damit quasi mitgekauft, dann dürf Ihn natürlich auch verwenden und für andere Firmen, die bei Euch Support leisten zur Verfügung stellen.
Ihr wollte ja, dass die neue Firma euch im Bedarfsfall hilf und nicht selber anfängt mit der Software eigene Maschinen zu entwickeln.
Würde dass dann auch in die neuen Verträge mit reinschreiben!


----------



## -Andreas- (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo.

was heißt ...den potentiellen Supportfirmen zur Prüfung zur Verfügung zu stellen...?

Wenn diese Firmen für die weiteren Programmänderungen zuständig sind, benötigen Sie ja eine Grundlage für Ihre auszuführenden Arbeiten (Einarbeitung ins Programm). Meines Wissens nach ist SPS-Software nicht geschützt. Geschützte Programmteile sind softwareseitig verriegelt (z.B Know-How-Schutz bei Bausteinen). Bei jeder Software-Änderung geht die Verantwortung der daraus resultierenden Funktionen auf die juristische Person (z.B. ausführende Firma) über.


Vielleicht wäre eine Anfrage bei 
Rainer Hönle: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?find=lastposter&t=25101
oder hier: http://www.ifross.org/ sinnvoll.

Nochn Tip: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17607&highlight=Copyright

Gruß -Andreas-


----------



## Proxy (1 Juli 2009)

Das ist so eine Sache. Einige Kunden schreiben zwar das sie die Programme bekommen aber die wiederverwendung ist da meistens nicht inclusive. Ihr wollt die Software sogar noch einen dritten geben was ich nicht glaub das dies in den Verträgen stand. Wenn hier die Produzenten das mitbekommen könntet ihr von ihnen Probleme bekommen.

Auserdem sind die mit den Programmen nicht vertraut und kennen sich nicht aus. Ich hab schon probleme nach 1 jahr wieder in Software, von mir geschrieben zu kommen und ihr wollt einer Fremden Firma das anvertrauen? Kann in die Hosen gehen weil wenn es dann nicht mehr lauffähig ist verlangen die Ursprünglichen Produzente enorme Summen für den "Support".


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Juli 2009)

Morpheus_2007 schrieb:


> ... von verschiedenen Firmen gebaut und in Betrieb genommen.
> ...


wie Jan schon sagte: es kommt auf die Verträge drauf an!

ein sehr gutes Indiz, wie es denn nun wirklich aussieht, ist: wessen AGB stehen auf den Bestellungen/Auftragsbestätigungen der Anlagen? Eure oder die der Lieferanten?


----------



## Proxy (1 Juli 2009)

-Andreas- schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Meines Wissens nach ist SPS-Software nicht geschützt. Geschützte Programmteile sind softwareseitig verriegelt (z.B Know-How-Schutz bei Bausteinen).
> 
> http://www.ifross.org/



*ROFL* Noch nie von Unlock-Know-How gehört? Das kannst gleich weg lassen das hilft rein gar nichts.

Und das ist ja kein Opensource sonst wäre es ja im Internet für alle zugänglich. Sonst ist ja auch Windoof Opensource nach deiner Definition.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juli 2009)

Morpheus_2007 schrieb:


> ... aber was ist mit dem Gedankengut des Programmierers? Das ist doch sicher irgend wo rechtlich geschützt?



Hallo,

wenn Du von Firma X die Maschine Y kaufst und dazu eine SPS mit
Steuerungsprogramm gehört, dann erwirbst Du am SPS-Programm 
ein Nutzungsrecht. Wenn vertraglich nichst anderes geregelt ist, dann 
darfst Du oder von Dir beauftragte Dritte das SPS-Programm anschauen 
und auch ändern/anpassen.

Fraglich ist allerdings, warum die Firma Z, die sich erst einarbeiten muss, 
die Wartung günstiger machen soll als die Firma X, welche die Maschinen 
an sich und vor allem die Schwachstellen kennt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juli 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> ein sehr gutes Indiz, wie es denn nun wirklich aussieht, ist: wessen AGB stehen auf den Bestellungen/Auftragsbestätigungen der Anlagen? Eure oder die der Lieferanten?



Hallo,

auf die AGBs würde ich nicht zählen. Auf der Bestellung stehen die AGB des
Kunden und auf der AB oder Rechnung die des Lieferanten. Und wenn die sich
widersprechen gilt das Gesetz.

Siehe auch *hier*.


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Juli 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf die AGBs würde ich nicht zählen. Auf der Bestellung stehen die AGB des
> Kunden und auf der AB oder Rechnung die des Lieferanten. Und wenn die sich
> ...


ja, natürlich! ist schon klar ...
In unserem kleinen Laden ist es allerdings so, dass wir uns das Formulieren von AGB sparen können - wir liefern, was der Kunde will und zwar zu seinen Bedingungen. Die auszuhandeln, dafür hat der eine ganze Abteilung für beschäftigt. Wäre die Firma, in der Morpheus angestellt ist, unser Kunde, wir würden nicht zucken, wenn uns der Supportvertrag gekündigt werden würde. Und wenn der Preis stimmt, wir würden trotzdem weiter liefern ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Juli 2009)

Lass Dir aber auf jedenfall von Deinem Chef schriftlich geben, dass du die Software auf seine Anweisung rausgibtst und er dafür die verantwortung übernimmt.

sei mal gespannt, wie er dann reagiert.

ich stand mal vor der gleichen aufgabe. die software ist bis heute nicht weggeschickt *ROFL*


----------



## Morpheus_2007 (1 Juli 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Lass Dir aber auf jedenfall von Deinem Chef schriftlich geben, dass du die Software auf seine Anweisung rausgibtst und er dafür die verantwortung übernimmt.
> 
> sei mal gespannt, wie er dann reagiert.
> 
> ich stand mal vor der gleichen aufgabe. die software ist bis heute nicht weggeschickt *ROFL*



Danke AUDSUPERUSER, so in etwa habe ich mir dass gedacht!
Ich werde das auch so machen.


----------

